# Invitation Wording for 2007



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Theme? Are you wanting something like a rhyming scheme or just 'regular' wording?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

It's hard to pinpoint our theme -- its a bit eclectic... very creepy, dark, gothic Haunted Mansion. I am looking for something that reads like old scary poetry or an ancient witch incantation. The party is a costume party with contests for the scariest food concoction. There are a lot of "spirits" consumed during the night. It is an adult only, mainly couples party. It would be great to hear other peoples invitiation wording that they are using. Should I start a thread that says "What's in your inviation?"


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Go to the library. Check out some Edgar Allan Poe. Steal, spindle and mutilate mercilessly.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Are you, as hosts, characters in this Haunted Mansion? Get into character and write something first-person, as if you are writing a letter to the recipient of the invitation. Describe the requirements (e.g., costumes required? byob? etc...?) and the activities in flowery and faintly threatening tones. Use your character's state of mind to shape the wording.

My party this year is pumpkin carving. I'm treating it as a slightly deranged clinical symposium. The invitations look like (almost) real literature from a (not quite) legit medical institution. The wording is sprinkled with medical terms and procedures that describe the actual goings on at the party. (e.g., alcohol as a disinfectant, pumpkin carving as surgery)


----------



## Richelle221 (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is what I came up with for this year.

YOUR PRESENCE IS REQUESTED
On the 27th night of October 2007,
the legend of Sanderson Manor will begin.
At promptly 8 o'clock the gates will open,
knowing that all are dying to get in.

The butler will be brewing poisons
to set the evenings tone.
But if you fear an untimely death,
you may wish to bring your own.

The chef will be preparing a feast 
of last years grim remains.
Yet other delectable dishes are welcome
such as bat wings or monkey brains.

Please wear your finest costume attire
being in honor of Halloween
The manor welcomes all lost souls
so please bring your dearest fiend

The decrepid Master requests that
all refrain from bringing small offspring.
The spirit can be quite horrific and hungry
and that can be a disastrous thing

HAPPY HAUNTING


----------



## Richelle221 (Sep 12, 2007)

I just came across the invite we sent 2 years ago. I came across something similar and added some of my own flair!

Our Dearest Friends
It is in the greatest urgencey we write to you in this darkest hour. We have allowed ourselves to be lulled into the chamber of this great manor. We only pray that this letter reaches you in good haste, for we fear that we shant be as ye once knew us for very much longer. 
Kindest friends we beseech you to come to our aid! Come to the Sanderon Manor, on the 29th evening of October. Upon the stroke of 8 o'clock, it is you that must be by our side. The voices are calling your names to return for this annual Halloween ritual. 
To appease the appetite of these wicked souls, a lavish feast for the dead will be served, yet other morsels would be greatly appreciated, since we are trapped in the retched chamber. There will be a spirited cider to warm your heart and soul, yet ye may want to bring spirits of your own choosing to fill your sould with the courage that will be oh so needed.
For all appearances, do wear a costume. This is for your safety! Those that dwell beneath this musky earth must not recognize you as mortal!! We must warn you, thee evening is not for the faint of heart. All must be of sane mind and sound body, over the age of 16, (with elders approval) and bear the strength that we have long since lost to the wicked voices that beckon us still....
"So very soon we will behold one another, and perhaps we will be finally free."

Sincerely Yours

I hope this might help give you something to work with! I have a few others I can post if these aren't quite what you are looking for


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Richelle -
Thanks love your ideas! They were very helpful and just what I was looking. I will post my final result soon. Don't have time to delay. Although my save the dates went out in August -- my invitations should be delivered today -- October 1st.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you still looking for ideas or have you already got what you needed. I've been without a computer for almost a week so I didn't get a chance to respond to your request. Good luck!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Well,

I'm going to do my best to think of some ideas/wording for you, but I do have MY invitations I still need to get out!

Since I don't have a working computer at home at the moment, I have to do all this at work, so give me some time, but don't wait for me!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah DeadTed, was dead serious about it. Still waiting for your dutch versions


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Richelle221 ~ Thanks to your idea I finally settled on something for my invitations that are going out today. We're having a Vampire Masquerade theme. I borrowed some of your lines and added some of my own. Hope you don't mind. You have been a tremendous help, I've been agonizing over these things for weeks. 

Any suggestions before I print them out?


Mr. and Mrs. Ghastly Name Here,

THE HONOUR OF YOUR PRESENCE IS REQUESTED 
AT THE VAMPIRE MASQUERADE,
Your valor and courage will be tested,
You must be fearless and unafraid,

The Twenty Seventh night of October 2007,
The great legend of Davenport Manor will begin.
At promptly eight o'clock the gates will open,
knowing that all are dying to get in.

The butler will be brewing poisons,
to set the evenings tone.
But if you fear an untimely death,
you may wish to stay at home.

A most generous feast will be prepared,
We shall lavishly feed, nibble and bite,
Bring nothing with you except an ample neck,
Sustenance will be available througout the night.

Your finest costume attire is a must,
being in honour of Halloween,
Prizes and gifts will be given I trust,
The most luscious you have ever seen!

So that you do not miss the festivities,
Please do not arrive too late, 
The manor welcomes all lost souls,
You may bring your tastiest date.

Lastly The Dark Master requests that
all children be left at home instead,
Offensive and dreadful things will happen,
The innocent may wind up dead.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Dracula theme invites this year, they look like coffin and say:

We Bid You Welcome

To Our Bloody Good Halloween Costume Party

Please have your carriage bring you to
(address) at 8:30 p.m. on
Saturday, October 27th, 2007
where we will be anxiously awaiting your arrival.

We sincerely hope that you will be able to join us for bloody good fun 
at Dracula's Castle, where we will eat, drink and listen to
the children of the night, what music they will make during our
Scarioke hour!

We will be having a costume contest and be giving prizes in
these categories:
Best, Scariest, Funniest, Most Original, Best Couple, Most Authentic and Sexiest.
The costumes will be judges at 10:30 p.m.

We know we can Count on you to come in costume, for we have heard that you
are a person of good..........taste?

Your Friends 
Count & Countess
(name)

I also put a little insert that looked like Dracula's headstone and on the back it said: directions to our house and to feel free to bring up to 2 guests with you. (some people want to bring someone and feel dumb asking)


----------



## rodneypig (Aug 13, 2006)

I had a simiar problem with my invite for this year. I have decided on Craft coffins filled with shredded black paper with my invitation printed on aged document paper. I looked around on the internet and pinched a few ideas from hear and there and came up with this :

T Was Halloween night and all through the house,
all the creatures were stirring, the bats and the mouse,
The pumpkins are carved into faces with care, 
in hopes that a candle will soon be placed there.

The devil at the door bears a platter of treats, 
a yummy surprise awaiting all that she greets.
Your presence is requested on this most scary of nights,
please try not to scream when we turn out the lights!

We re dying to see you for an evening of fun,
Come ghosts n hobgoblins, come everyone,
The address Cedar Road, the number 95,
the place where Halloween comes alive!

We start at 6 when the bbq ignite,
stay with us a while for edible delights,
Witches brew a plenty, a cider or two,
burgers and hotdogs and a chocolate fondue.

October 31st, its All Hallows Eve, 
we're sure from our party you ll never want to leave!

Happy Halloween and to all a great night!


I've rolled the invite and am going to seal it with a wax seal with a witch stamp.
All I have to do now is post them!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Richelle -- this is what I came up with. Along with the invitation I will be sendng weekly Scary Video Invites that I did with Movie Maker to get everyone in the SPIRIT. I will post those on another thread soon.

_Our Dearest Friends,

It is with great urgency we contact you in this darkest hour. We have allowed ourselves to be lulled into the chamber of this great manor. We only pray that this reaches you in good haste, for we fear that we shant be as ye once knew us for very much longer. 

Kindest friends, we beseech you to come to our aid. Join us at Manor _____ on the 27th evening of October, upon the stroke of 8 o'clock. It is YOU that must be by our side. The voices are calling your names to return for this annual Halloween Ritual.

To appease the appetites of these wicked souls, they demand a lavish feast fit for the dead. As we are trapped in this wretched chamber we will be preparing last years grim remains. We beg you to bring other delectable dishes in disguise. Those whose creations appease the depraved shall be rewarded. There will be spirits flowing and poisons brewing for all to partake. But do so at your own risk to avoid an untimely demise.


For all appearances, you must come in disguise for those that dwell beneath this musky earth must not recognize you. Again, a reward will be bestowed upon the greatest disguises. 

So very soon we will behold one another, and perhaps we will finally be free of the wretchedness that dwells within.

Sincerely yours,

PS. The decrepit Master requests that all refrain from bringing offspring. The spirits can be quite horrific and hungry and that can a disastrous thing._


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks Richelle -- this is what I came up with. Following the invitation I will be sendng weekly Scary Video Invites that I did with Movie Maker to get everyone in the SPIRIT. I will post those on another thread soon.

_Our Dearest Friends,

It is with great urgency we contact you in this darkest hour. We have allowed ourselves to be lulled into the chamber of this great manor. We only pray that this reaches you in good haste, for we fear that we shant be as ye once knew us for very much longer. 

Kindest friends, we beseech you to come to our aid. Join us at Manor _____ on the 27th evening of October, upon the stroke of 8 o'clock. It is YOU that must be by our side. The voices are calling your names to return for this annual Halloween Ritual.

To appease the appetites of these wicked souls, they demand a lavish feast fit for the dead. As we are trapped in this wretched chamber we will be preparing last years grim remains. We beg you to bring other delectable dishes in disguise. Those whose creations appease the depraved shall be rewarded. There will be spirits flowing and poisons brewing for all to partake. But do so at your own risk to avoid an untimely demise.


For all appearances, you must come in disguise for those that dwell beneath this musky earth must not recognize you. Again, a reward will be bestowed upon the greatest disguises. 

So very soon we will behold one another, and perhaps we will finally be free of the wretchedness that dwells within.

Sincerely yours,

PS. The decrepit Master requests that all refrain from bringing offspring. The spirits can be quite horrific and hungry and that can a disastrous thing._


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Oops how did that happen?? Submitted it twice - I guess. Sorry!


----------



## Runnin' on Island Time (Oct 20, 2006)

Since I borrowed I thought I would share. . . These will be rolled up, put in a craft coffin from Dollar King with a skeleten inside:

Enter the graveyard (at XXXX XXXXX Drive)
if you dare. . .
Go past the skeletal remains with care

When coffins open and the bats take flight
Do all you can to survive this night
(Friday, October 26, 2007, 7:30 p.m.)

When something wicked this way comes--BEWARE
Cuz' terror and fright will also be there
(So adults only please)

We are dying to hear from you 
(So RSVP)

Count James and Countess Sandra
XXX XXXXX


----------



## faeriesr4real (Aug 24, 2006)

*Ransom Invite*

So I just finished my invite - I changed my plans a bit to make it more convenient... They are written in a Ransom type of font, it will contain a pic of our entire family gagged and tied up with a scary monster holding us. It will be crumpled into a small purple box with ransom lettered ribbon around it, mailed with no return address of course! 

My dearest human friends,

My name is Freddie Buger and I am delighted to inform you that we have taken the Simpkins family as prisoners. While they are safe for a short time, we will not release them until all of our demands have been met. If you do not meet our requests, they will become monstrous creatures as we are -(lucky, if you ask me. Please understand that we, The Little Monsters, have known you all for years and years. We have tickled your toes and picked your nose -(nice bogies, family's name here). All these years we have kept ourselves hidden and it is now time to make ourselves known. Please adhere to our requests by completing the following:

Your entire family must appear on October the twenty-seventh by 7:30 pm at Meadowbrook Lane Greeley
Each family member must be in full disguise
Be prepared to do the boogie -(that is what you call that hideous movement on a dance-floor right?)
Adults may be enticed to wager on a good hand in Frankie’s Secret Lab and Poker Room
We have provided our prisoners with sustenance of bread and water, but if you would like something tastier, bring a bloody snack and/or spirit to share
Your wits and skills will be tested and if you fail, you may end up like one of us; if you succeed, games and prizes will abound at our annual Little Monster Ball 
RSVP no later than October 17th @ 

What do you think? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

*My invitations for girls "ghouls" nite out*

Here is the invitation I sent out for my party. Its a girls only party and a box says "Ghouls Nite Out, No boyz just Ghouls: 
I got bits and pieces from great ideas from this site and used what it left of my scattered brain for the rest. I wish I could upload my flyer from publlisher for you all to use but I tried with no success exceeds file type I guess. 


Ghosts & Witches & Creatures of Fright,
Don't miss the Call of this Night.
We Invite you to Gather for some Spooky Fun
& We’ll party all night ‘til the Witching Hour is done
We’re brewing up Yummies in our Cauldrons of Black 
But unfortunately its Spirits we Lack,
So bring your Lavations or the Poisons you choose
Its our way of saying Please Bring Your Own “Boos” 
We hope you can make it by Car or by Broom
You don’t want to Miss This or you’ll face Certain Doom.
The Fun Starts at 6:30 so don’t Be Late
The 26th of October is the Date.


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

*Last Years Invite (2006)*

it was much easier to just include the full PDF of my invite....

Lemme know what you think, i am just completing this years ill upload it when its complete.


Please click this link, it will open the PDF, it was too big to upload to the forum. 353k, not huge but the boards limit is 19.5k

http://us.f13.yahoofs.com/bc/4446bad6m1f3b6113/bc/Halloween/Party+Invite+2006---1.pdf?bfURpCHBIbC43xPA

Thanks
Michael


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Michael,

Tried to check out your invite but I couldn't get the link to open.


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

weaselphd said:


> it was much easier to just include the full PDF of my invite....
> 
> Lemme know what you think, i am just completing this years ill upload it when its complete.
> 
> ...




Ok the PDF was not working properly, plus it lost the effect of the fonts i use, so i created a JPEG picture of it. if anyone uses microsoft publisher id be happy to share the file for your editing.

Lemme know what you think, i am just completing this years ill upload it when its complete.




















Thanks
Michael


----------



## SKATERONICE (Sep 24, 2007)

*Great job Michael*

Michael that is awesome! I would love to have a copy to put in my file for party next year so I can send out something different. I not sure how this works I assume you can email me through the site. How did you get it to upload? Mine can't be bigger and I tried to scan and save as jpeg but I guess it was still to big. Maybe because of the orange background? 
Thanks


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

*Scan*



SKATERONICE said:


> Michael that is awesome! I would love to have a copy to put in my file for party next year so I can send out something different. I not sure how this works I assume you can email me through the site. How did you get it to upload? Mine can't be bigger and I tried to scan and save as jpeg but I guess it was still to big. Maybe because of the orange background?
> Thanks


Well i use micrfosoft publisher to create the invites, then i use a software called SnagiT, which allows you to do awesome screen captures and videos on screen, then you save it as a jpg or BMP whatever format you wish, then i just hosted the picture on my web space and linked it. um the file, i will PM you my email and i can email you the publisher file. make sure you have publisher, if not i can snail mail you that lol... look for you PM...

Thanks
Michael


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

That's one of my favorite fonts to use in my graphics work.


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok, finally.... 2007 invites are done and out...

A special thanks to tohse who contributed their thoughts on wording here, as i used most of it due to lack of time, but here it is:


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I would show you guys my invitation but its in dutch, so not much good there. 
I decided to go with the 'Its with the utmost urgency that I write you' idea/theme. 
I put in the letter that Pieter, my husband was acting strange and doing all kinds of strange things in his work area. Lots of strange sounds etc coming from the work area. I begged them to come help me before he totally flips and does something drastic. I added that from what I was able to discover so far, that he would be setting in plan into action on such and such date, around such and such time, etc. I also included a recent pic of him to let them see how drastic the situation is. The pic was that of a mad scientist. Our theme this year is the mad scientist and we also have a game planned in which the guests have to help figure out what Pieter's dasterdly plans are from clues in his lab.

Anyway, the point I want to make with this is....I've always done just regular invites, you know the kind with time, location, date and some clipart in a flyer sort format. The reactions to my 'letter' invitation have been fantastic. People have responded by writing back to me in the same sort of dramatic fashion to let me know that they will be there to help me stop Pieter, that they have a moral obligation to help me, that for the safety of our city that they will come help me, etc. They are totally into it. Even the ones who can't come responded with the same dramatic overtones. It was really surprising and fun to get their reactions. 

So thanks for the great idea!

MsM


----------



## Richelle221 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Wow*

I've been so busy I haven't had a chance to check how things were going! I am soooo glad that my invites were able to help! And thanks for sharing what you came up with. You know great minds do think alike, because this year my invites were printed on parchment paper with burnt edges. I rolled them and tied a skeleton hand around them then laid it in paper box (looked like a coffin) on top of moss. 

Hope your parties turn out as great as your invitations!!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Its nothing special but I thought I would share my finished invitations with everyone. Its funny because these were soooo easy to make and I thought the unoriginal idea of burned parchment paper wouldn't go over that well, but all of my guests were completely impressed with them still! Just goes to show that a classic idea is still a good idea. I'm really happy that it turned out good. Thanks again Richelle for your creative boost! 

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/HalloweenInvitation07.jpg

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o239/Rya_album/Halloween%202007/HalloweenInvitation074.jpg


----------

